
New References to AMD Processors Discovered in macOS 10.15.4 Beta - achairapart
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/02/07/macos-catalina-amd-apu-references/
======
treyfitty
I’m really uneducated on the matter, so appreciate some enlightenment: does
AMD make the macOS experience better? Raw power doesn’t necessarily correlate
to better real world performance, so just wondering what this will mean.

